# Merlin the Lab / Staffy Mix



## Merlin Birmingham




----------



## RockRomantic

he is gorgeous!


----------



## Ducky

he's a little stunner!!


----------



## colliemerles

he looks rather cheeky lol, beautiful, .......


----------



## Inca's Mum

Lovely pictures, I love his ears!


----------



## corrine3

absolutely gorgeous! i may have to steal him!


----------



## charmedlassie88

Inca's Mum said:


> Lovely pictures, I love his ears!


Agreed!

He is such a cutie!


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

Thanks Guys, He is adorable isnt he.. but hey im biased...


Ive just give him a few treats to let him know how much you like him lol...


----------



## dodigna

He is super cute! He is a Staffador then! When we got Ray they had him down as a staffy lab, but he grew into a def sharpei staffie, I am sure he still has some retriever in him, he even had webbed feet when he was a pup.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

dodigna said:


> He is super cute! He is a Staffador then! When we got Ray they had him down as a staffy lab, but he grew into a def sharpei staffie, I am sure he still has some retriever in him, he even had webbed feet when he was a pup.


I was very doubtful about his breed due to past experiences with rescues however I am fully confident in Merlin as the same Rescue Centre also saved the parents who were both full breeds.


----------



## Insane

He looks like what my Sid did when he was a puppy. I really want to steal him now!! What is his temperment like?


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

Insane said:


> He looks like what my Sid did when he was a puppy. I really want to steal him now!! What is his temperment like?


He has the most amazing temperament I've ever experienced.

He will just sit whilst he is bathed, I can put my fingers down his throat to give him his tablets without being nipped, he loves playing, He plays football with an african grey parrot without getting to boisterous, loves playing with kids and not once has he nipped anybody, quite often he will be lying next to me and ill put my finger by his lips he will open his mouth wrap his tongue round my finger then just fall asleep like that.


----------



## Insane

He really does sound like my Sid, you can do anything to him and he will just let you, he never uses his teeth he will not even play bite. If my oh tries to play fight with me or the kids he will put himself in the middle of it to protect us but not use his teeth.

Are you sure you want him?


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

Insane said:


> He really does sound like my Sid, you can do anything to him and he will just let you, he never uses his teeth he will not even play bite. If my oh tries to play fight with me or the kids he will put himself in the middle of it to protect us but not use his teeth.
> 
> Are you sure you want him?


I can honestly say that there is nothing that would make me want to give him up, there are no hurdles big enough and no amount of money!


----------



## fizzog

Aww he is the cutest little thing ever! I may have to steal him 2!!!!


----------



## Kinjilabs

Very handsome!


----------



## Insane

fizzog said:


> Aww he is the cutest little thing ever! I may have to steal him 2!!!!


You had better keep a good eye on him, his fan club is growing. lol


----------



## tripod

awww he's gorgeous - looks like ridgeback or other houndie in there too maybe :drool:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

I hope you all realise how paranoid I am now lol...

I'll be upping the security round here me thinks...

You can all keep your Paws off my pooch thanking you muchly LOL LOL.

Thanks for the complements though!


----------



## sequeena

I love his wrinkles


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

sequeena said:


> I love his wrinkles


Lol me too... Ive decided against botox for him.


----------



## sequeena

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Lol me too... Ive decided against botox for him.


I don't think there's enough botox in the world to get rid of my girl's wrinkles :lol:


----------



## fizzog

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Lol me too... Ive decided against botox for him.


Lol no botox or facelifts please his wrinkles are far too cute. looking forward to seeing more pictures of him


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

fizzog said:


> Lol no botox or facelifts please his wrinkles are far too cute. looking forward to seeing more pictures of him


If you add him of facebook (Merlin Bearwood) you can see as many pics as you like, along with his daily thoughts and mischief LOL...


----------



## Insane

Merlin Birmingham said:


> If you add him of facebook (Merlin Bearwood) you can see as many pics as you like, along with his daily thoughts and mischief LOL...


Ha ha, you are completely crazy! lol


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

Insane said:


> Ha ha, you are completely crazy! lol


LOL Aint I just...

I just cant help it LOL


----------



## kaz_f

Arh how cute is Merlin!! Great name too - I wanted that name for my dog but I was overruled.


----------



## simplysardonic

What a sweetie:001_wub:


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

kaz_f said:


> Arh how cute is Merlin!! Great name too - I wanted that name for my dog but I was overruled.


We had him from an animal rescue who had called him Merlin he then went off to a foster home who did so well with him but called him Kane however as you can see we have gone back to Merlin.

As for being overulled, show some assertiveness lol...


----------



## GSDlover4ever

awww he looks full of mischief and i love those wrikles


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

GSDlover4ever said:


> awww he looks full of mischief and i love those wrikles


He looks full of mischief and sometimes he tries to push his luck but the majority of the time he is as good as gold!


----------



## doogpoh

I voted for merlin on morrisons website :thumbup: nicest looking pup i think i've ever seen, apart from my oakley of course rrr:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

He is gorgious!!!! Voted for him!!


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

doogpoh said:


> I voted for merlin on morrisons website :thumbup: nicest looking pup i think i've ever seen, apart from my oakley of course rrr:


Lol I can forgive you for that after all we all see somehing special in our own dnt we?



HarryHamster2 said:


> He is gorgious!!!! Voted for him!!


Thanks alot.

Dnt forget if you want to keep up with Merlins adventures you can add him as a friend on facebook. Hes name is Merlin Bearwood.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Merlin has just been on the Wii Fit and is a staggering 15kg.

Pics will be on his website by Tuesday!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lynguistic

I love this dog, hes so cute :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

